# Bench Vise project



## hdskip (Feb 11, 2015)

This is another project that my students make in the high school Precision Machining Class that I teach.
    Gary


----------



## AR1911 (Feb 11, 2015)

Looks like a fun project. I tried to save those drawings, but it only comes through as thumbnails, too small to use.


----------



## hdskip (Feb 11, 2015)

This is a nice little vise and works well. I've made several sets of jaws for different purposes. The one's in the pic are Delrin.
I'll see if I can get my tech savvy wife to change them. Give me a day or so.
    Gary


----------



## hdskip (Mar 3, 2015)

Here are better copies of the prints for this project. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Andre (Mar 3, 2015)

Very pretty vise! I noticed on the bottom bolt circle, you used coordinates. Do your school mills have DRO's or just dials? (In theory, it is possible to do coordinates with dials and backlash)


----------



## melsdad (Mar 3, 2015)

Very nice vise! Another thing to add to the project list!


----------



## magu (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the plans Gary, This would really come in useful with model building, I may have to take a shot at making one of these.


----------



## hdskip (Mar 3, 2015)

We have DRO but I teach students to use both dials and DRO's. There are a lot of different techniques in this project. Some time we use flat plate to make the base and sometime we use round stock.Thank you for all the nice comments. I have this vise on my desk at school and use it daily. I'm pretty much a vise freak as well as several other types of freak I guess. It's not just theory about dials and coordinates. I can remember when DRO's were a rarity in most shops. Travel dials come to mind ...... by the way they are still sold by Southwest Industries I think.


----------



## machinistmarty (Mar 4, 2015)

When we got our first digital readout, The old machinist scoffed at it. I was just an apprentice. But I was doing accurate bolt circles in 1/3 the time, They started to notice what an advantage it was. I wasnt the only one doing that, but I was the greenest one in the shop.


----------



## Torbo (May 1, 2015)

Nice Vise! My be I shall try to do the same?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 1, 2015)

another excellent project!!!


----------



## catskinner (May 5, 2015)

That is so cool that your school has the equipment and an instructor that can teach those skills. I wish they would emphasize the value of a skilled worker training program, not everyone is going to go to college. Even so if you learn these things at the high school level then even if you do go to college you could become a highly skilled teacher such as your self. My hats off to you and your school system.


----------



## hdskip (May 5, 2015)

Thanks for your kind comments. It's very satisfying that most of my students have jobs by graduation. Throughout the years most of them stay in the trade and have good careers.


----------

